# Mexican Restaurants in Dubai



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

One of the earlier threads got kinda off topic when the subject of Mexican Food came into play. (it's THAT good!)
So I figured I'd roll out with a new thread.
*Anybody eaten at a GOOD Mexican restaurant here in Dubai?*

_At this point I'd even settle for "decent"_


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I told you the other night, Maria Bonitas Taco shop in Jumeriah 2, same road as the big spinneys, keep heading towards the sea from SZR, the margaritas are to die for - just bring a small bottle of tequila - and be discreet!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Immediately thought about Maria Bonita when I saw the topic title, don't think you'll get better in Dubai. They've got a place at Green Community too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I told you the other night, Maria Bonitas Taco shop in Jumeriah 2, same road as the big spinneys, keep heading towards the sea from SZR, the margaritas are to die for - just bring a small bottle of tequila - and be discreet!


Umm Al Sheif Street, between Jumeirah 3 and Umm Sequim 1. 

I don't rate it personally.
-


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree Elphaba, it's a fun place but the food has nothing to do with Mexico.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have been to a number of suggested places at this point, and its all just watered down mexican food. Don't expect great and you wont be as disappointed. Just expect a meal out and about to chat with some friends over. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Call Maria Bonitas in advance and ask them for some seafood ceviche (for example) give them a few days notice as to what you want and they'll deliver (so to speak). Trust me on this.

But don't foirget the tequila!


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Never been at Maria Bonitas but always heard about it and it's recommended by most of friends / colleagues!

should try it!


----------



## mo6891 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hands Down.... best fast food Mexican would be BAJA FRESH (dubai mall)

sit down restaurant - on the border (dubai marina) as well as mai tai (madinat jumeirah)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll also get reasonable Mexican style food in Loca, Dubai Marine Resort, in Jumeirah.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You'll also get reasonable Mexican style food in Loca, Dubai Marine Resort, in Jumeirah.
> 
> -


It's awfully expensive for what it is though Elphy, although they do have tables with your own beer tap on them...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's not cheap, but also not expensive by general Dubai standards 

-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I jumped in to say Maria Bonitalane:...then I found that everybody else has already mentioned it!!!


----------

